# Stick making in Africa



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I came across this article about a chap who teaches stick making to staff at a Kalahari game reserve.

http://www.tswalu.com/images/uploads/Tswalu_Stick_Making.pdf


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Read it through. Interesting workshop looks like interested parties have been bitten by the bug.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the read. Very cool. Can you imagine just walkng out and finding all that horn material


----------

